#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  3D列印義肢　傷殘鴨受益

## 斯冰菊

2014年01月20日01:21    
【周佩萱／綜合外電報導】3D列印技術不僅造福人類，動物同樣受益。

5個月大的小鴨杜德利，住在加拿大不列顛哥倫比亞一動物收容所，先前在集體居住的牢籠中遭一群惡霸雞攻擊，導致一腳傷殘，動保人員遂而連絡上一名科技工程師，拜託他為杜德利印製義肢，工程師花了2星期設計，為杜德利打造出耐用輕巧可靈活運動的義肢。

現在裝上義肢的杜德利，不僅行動自如，還成功找到另一半。


杜德利現已可行動自如。翻攝mirror.co.uk

【蘋果日報之連結】：http://www.appledaily.com.tw/realtim...8F%97%E7%9B%8A

難得能見到人類先進科技對獸的權益是有正面作用的案例，也許未來所有獸的器官都能這樣列印？ :wuffer_arou:

----------


## 馬克

我是這樣覺得未來不一定真的會有這樣的情形發生喔!因為在國外都有3D列印出武器來了!

----------

